# High school



## Gthomas13 (May 1, 2016)

I'm a freshman in High School who's 5'11 and 175 (with shoes). I've been playing basketball for 6 years and was the starting PF for my freshman team, but it doesn't feel like previous years when I was a SG or Sf. I have played all the positions. Rebounding is my best aspect, I have a somewhat reliable jumpshot from mid. My ball handling is average. I'm good at perimeter defense, but below average at post or inside. My offensive post game is decent, and I can back people down well. I can consistently touch rim, and my speed is slightly above average. What do you think?


----------

